# se remplumer



## Giulia2213

Ciao,
Per scrivere un messaggio umoristico, sto cercando l'equivalente italiano del verbo francese : "se remplumer".

In un messaggio su un altro forum, ho messo un link di un sito per calcolare il BMI (per sapere se si è in peso ideale), e vorrei mettere una frase umoristica che contiene il verbo "se remplumer" in italiano. 
Il senso di "se remplumer" qui significa "riprendere peso", "ingrassare" (per esempio dopo una malattia).



Grazie dell'aiuto


----------



## Anaiss

Rimpolparsi può andare?
Edit:


> BMI (per sapere se si è in _peso ideale)_ direi piuttosto, se si è in peso forma. Oppure conoscere il proprio peso ideale


----------



## Giulia2213

Benissimo !
Non riuscivo a trovarlo !


Grazie mille


----------



## Anaiss

Figurati! Non conoscevo se remplumer, diciamo che è stato uno scambio 
Intéressant comme en français on récupère des plumes et en italien on récupère de la pulpe...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao
Da notare che la polpa italiana = la chair francese .


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao matoupaschat!
Polpa è in senso figurativo anche in italiano credo.. Si dice anche "rimettersi *in carne*" =chair
Ho sbagliato a dire _pulpe_, per caso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Ciao matoupaschat!
> Polpa è in senso figurativo anche in italiano credo.. Si dice anche "rimettersi *in carne*" =chair


 
Ciao, Anaiss 
"Ho sbagliato a dire _pulpe_, per caso?"​Temo di sì  : in francese, "pulpe" si usa quasi solo per un frutto, specie se succoso. L'unica espressione (che mi viene subito in mente) in cui si adopera per una persona una parola derivata da "pulpe" è "une blonde pulpeuse" per parlare di una bella ragazza in carne .
Comunque, io non sapevo  la traduzione di "se remplumer" , grazie  .


----------



## Anaiss

> Temo di sì  : in francese,  "pulpe" si usa quasi solo per un frutto, specie se succoso.


En fait, c'est la même chose en italien aussi.
"Polpa" est utilisée très souvent pour les fruits et les légumes (ex. jus de fruits: "succo e _polpa _di pera ecc.", tomates: "_polpa _di pomodoro"), mais un peu moins maintenant pour la chair e la viande.
_Se uno mi dicesse "polpa" genericamente, non penserei automaticamente alla carne, intesa come "ciccia" ecco..._Con "_rimpolparsi_" però sì.
In questo il Sabatini Coletti è molto preciso, mettendo questo significato in seconda posizione:polpa
 Treccani invece è carente da questo punto di vista, fornisce esempi solo sulla nozione di carne. Ottimi passaggi letterari comunque. polpa


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> In questo il Sabatini Coletti è molto preciso, mettendo questo significato in seconda posizione:polpa
> Treccani invece è carente da questo punto di vista, fornisce esempi solo sulla nozione di carne. Ottimi passaggi letterari comunque. polpa


Il DISC, quello cartaceo, s'intende, è il mio preferito, preciso e conciso insieme .
Un caro saluto .


----------

